# Fulfillment service but no printing or creation of t-shirt needed



## KevinDB (Apr 11, 2010)

I am new to this and have been reading through the forum. Apologies if the question is silly.

I have found s/o to print and create the t-shirts but I do not want to deal with warehousing, setting up an online store to sell the tshirts with a markup, ecommerce hosting, payment processing, shipping of products, customer service, etc.

Basically, are there fulfillment companies in the UK that do not do the printing where you can deliver say 500 tshirts and they deal with the rest for a commission? I will send traffic to their online shopfront etc... bit like Cafepress but I provide them with the tshirts. Tx.


----------

